# Ohm Tester



## mbera (18/4/14)

Hi guys im loving building my own coils but I need 1 important bit of tech tge little black box with 510 and ego tread I think its called an ohm tester any suggestions local supplier's @ good price thanx 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (18/4/14)

Vape King has them here


----------



## mbera (18/4/14)

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (18/4/14)

out of stock 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Accessories

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbera (18/4/14)

Also out of stock

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

If the local suppliers are out of stock then the next best option would be fasttech but you are going to need to vape.

If you have any digimods check if any of them have a resistance checker, that would help with checking your resistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rix (18/4/14)

Its a nice dedicated gadget. Why dont you use a multi meter to test _( )_ while you wait?


----------



## mbera (18/4/14)

Thanks @Rix thats what im using but multi meter cable alone give me 0.9 reading just looking for something to make it easier cos with kfl cant help to rebuild @BhavZ fast tech got a lot In stock thanx 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derek (18/4/14)

www.vapesa.co.za still have available. You can use it as a ohm or voltage reader.


----------



## mbera (18/4/14)

@Derek thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

